# us retirement for non-citizens/non-residents?



## charlesig (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello,
I'm now living in us as a resident.

If I return back to my country, Spain, and loose my status as a us resident, do I have rights in the future to enjoy my Social Security retirement? (I'm already eligible since I have enough points after working for more than 10 years)

If I loose this right then I will apply for citizenship to maintain it before going to Spain for the rest of my life.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

International Programs

There is a screening tool to let you know if you can receive benefits outside the US, and you can download a booklet on receiving your benefits while outside the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

charlesig said:


> Hello,
> I'm now living in us as a resident.
> 
> If I return back to my country, Spain, and loose my status as a us resident, do I have rights in the future to enjoy my Social Security retirement? (I'm already eligible since I have enough points after working for more than 10 years)
> ...



Definitely obtain citizenship before leaving the US. As just a Green card holder if you leave the US for any substantial length of time the Green card can be rescinded -it is of course provided for those who are permanently resident in the US, not those who are in the country on and off.

Citizenship is the only way to guarantee that you can re-enter the UK.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Citizenship is the easiest. Have you made an appointment with your local Social Security Office to discuss this?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Caution: The screening tool is not 100% reliable. In particular, it doesn't pick up all the treaty exceptions.

I assume you are a citizen of Spain. Spain has a social security treaty with the United States, and Spanish citizens (and residents of Spain) are entitled to collect U.S. Social Security retirement benefits if they qualify even if they live outside the United States. (There are only a few countries where U.S. Social Security cannot pay benefits for embargo and other reasons, but there's no problem with Spain.) Check with the U.S. Social Security Administration to confirm this information, but it appears your entitlement to retirement benefits is not contingent on obtaining U.S. citizenship.

There might be differences in how your U.S. Social Security benefits are taxed (if they are taxed) depending on whether you are a dual citizen or only a citizen of Spain. There are also broader tax considerations that are worth considering before naturalizing as a U.S. citizen.

Finally, note that you need U.S. Social Security contributions in at least 10 calendar years (consecutive or not) that are _non-trivial_. For example, if you earned only $100 in one of those 10 calendar years, that wouldn't be enough to count. You can check your contribution history through Social Security's Web site. However, in fact if you contributed into Spain's social security system (or into another treaty system) you don't even need 10 years in U.S. Social Security -- U.S. Social Security can count your treaty country contributions in order to determine whether you qualify for the 10+ years. So it's possible to qualify for some small U.S. Social Security retirement benefits with contributions in as few as 2 calendar years if you've got some other years contributing in another country that has a social security treaty with the U.S.


----------



## charlesig (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the answers.

I'm confused because I called today Social Security and was told that if you are not us resident/citizen, you would need to travel to us every 6 months and stay there for one month to enjoy retirement... On the other hand the man told me that he didn't know nothing about any treaty between countries, so maybe he wasn't prepare enough...

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

charlesig said:


> Thanks everybody for the answers.
> 
> I'm confused because I called today Social Security and was told that if you are not us resident/citizen, you would need to travel to us every 6 months and stay there for one month to enjoy retirement... On the other hand the man told me that he didn't know nothing about any treaty between countries, so maybe he wasn't prepare enough...
> 
> Thanks!


Call center:>( Make an info appointment, ask to see and write down every paragraph they say applies to your situation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From the download booklet I recommended to you:



> If you are a citizen of one of the
> countries listed below, you also
> may get payments as long as you
> are outside the United States unless
> ...


Spain is listed as one of the countries - page 6 of the booklet.

As long as you're claiming benefits in your own name, you're good.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

